# Describe your perfect girl/guy.



## mezzoforte

Give lots of details, I'm curious. ^^


----------



## BetaBoy90

Innocent, but not naive. Cute personality, loves to laugh. Intelligent and loves to talk about dorky things. Sweet smile and preferably pretty short. Also loves movies and reading.


----------



## drealm

Extremely modest, submissive and feminine. Only wears skirts or dresses that go below knees. Pants are for Hillery Clinton. Short hair is for men, only long haired creatures are women. Three foot long hair required, or I'll identify the bald head as a man. Willing to rear ten children and do laundry all day long. Having dinner done by five o' clock. Respecting head of household. Taking on lineage of last name with pride. Gladly kissing the ground walked on as a gesture of gratitude for bringing home the bacon. Will be looking abroad, don't make em this way in the USA anymore. A Mexican catholic girl would probably be best bet, preferably from a dirt poor village with mud huts.


----------



## xJoshx

Intelligent, flirty, average size(dislike thin girls), near same height or shorter. caring, bit shy, very little cosmetic use. reasonably long hair(just past shoulders) brunette. amazing smile is pretty much the coin in the bag. Enjoy gaming, same music, tv and movies as well would be a bonus lol

There is probably more, but I can't think of any more atm


----------



## mezzoforte

Now I know why I'm single...I lack a bunch of these qualities, lol.


----------



## xJoshx

mezzoforte said:


> Now I know why I'm single...I lack a bunch of these qualities, lol.


Well you asked for perfect  but realistically, chances of finding the perfect match is pretty low.


----------



## VIncymon

She died 500 years ago.


----------



## Nathan18

drealm said:


> Willing to rear ten children and do laundry all day long. Having dinner done by five o' clock. Respecting head of household.


inb4thefeminists 

Cute personality. Girly. Cute face. Shy, but able to talk with me. Short. Preferentially more of a stay in kind of girl. Longish hair. Cute smile. Doesn't mind my addiction to video games.


----------



## drealm

Nathan18 said:


> inb4thefeminists


 :whip


----------



## Jessie203

Smart - streetwise and bookwise
Tall
Kind
Friendly
Helps his mother and shows he loves her
Not clingy - does his own thing
Good sense of humour
Physically fit to a certain degree at least lol
Has a good job/ or in college working to get a good job - I want to make equal to or less than my man, preferably equal - less financial arguments in a marriage than
Must love cats
Has hobbies and things that make him interesting/unique...
oh there's prob more I could say still.. lol


----------



## mixolydian

I was gonna post something like; cute, smart, funny and quirky, but drealm's child producing, housework doing, uber submissive, Mexican ideal woman is far too tempting.


----------



## kenny87

as long as we get along, everything else is extra, common interest would be a plus.


----------



## lonelygirl88

drealm said:


> Three foot long hair required, or I'll identify the bald head as a man.


How do you know? Do you go around with measuring tape?


----------



## AussiePea

^^ A measuring tape, weight scale and vision testing board!!!!

Hmm for me:

Friendly
Positive
Passionate
Sense of humour
Can laugh at themselves sometimes and not take life too seriously
Fit
Intelligent

But at the end of the day simply someone who is a joy to be around, and who knows what characteristics they would actually possess.

edit: Oh and loves motor racing :b (this is an impossible one!!!!!!)


----------



## gordonramsay

I might as well delete my comment so I don't get in trouble. BetaBoy remove that quote, LOL!


----------



## BetaBoy90

gordonramsay said:


> Big ebony apple bottom booty and melon sized juggs. She must be good at oral sex and does not expect me to perform it on her. I want a girl who isn't afraid to sit on my face also.


It's called a prostitute, cheaper than a girlfriend as well!


----------



## drealm

lonelygirl88 said:


> How do you know? Do you go around with measuring tape?


Anything above shoulders is considered bald on a woman.


----------



## Ambivert

Before when responding to such threads I would come up with a small list of traits.

But you know what? To me the perfect girl is one where we just "click". Able to talk about whatever I want without feeling like I'm walking on eggshells, without trying to please her constantly. Seriously. Chemistry trumps almost everything. (and of course I have to be attracted to her)


----------



## lonelygirl88

drealm said:


> Anything above shoulders is considered bald on a woman.


Since my hair has never been above my shoulders, I won't take offense to that. But 3 feet? Even if they are 6 feet tall, it means their hair is half of their height. That would like cover their entire butt.


----------



## drealm

lonelygirl88 said:


> Since my hair has never been above my shoulders, I won't take offense to that. But 3 feet? Even if they are 6 feet tall, it means their hair is half of their height. That would like cover their entire butt.


They can always curl it up, they cannot, I repeat, cannot, instantly grow it longer.


----------



## AussiePea

It needs to be a overall height to hair length ratio!!!! Fixes the little person conundrum.


----------



## ozkr

I was about to be all diplomatic with my answer as if the hypothetical girl would come out of nowhere and fall in love with me but I know that's not gonna happen. Instead of that I'll just be honest: Redhead, freckles, green or blue eyes, fair skin, hourglass shape (curvy, skinny, athletic, or whatever, as long she has that shape), no gigantic breasts or butt (just normal). A nice voice that's not high or low pitched. Smart, geeky, and with a dark sense of humor. Supportive, understanding, independent, and not controlling. 

The problem is that I would not know what to do if I found a girl like that.


----------



## mcmuffinme

My ideal guy would be (in no particular order):

- Attractive (according to my standards, which differ from that of the media)
- Intelligent
- Kind
- Funny
- Introverted, but more outgoing than myself
- Hopefully open-minded to attempting to share our interests

Those are really the big things I look for in a guy


----------



## gordonramsay

mcmuffinme said:


> My ideal guy would be (in no particular order):
> 
> - Attractive (according to my standards, which differ from that of the media)
> - Intelligent
> - Kind
> - Funny
> - Introverted, but more outgoing than myself
> - Hopefully open-minded to attempting to share our interests
> 
> Those are really the big things I look for in a guy


You've just described me! May I have your number?


----------



## hiimnotcool

Hot.. humorous..physically active..drinks beer and is smart...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sabreth

My perfect girl:

Has the ability to find humor in anything
Cynical
Sarcastic
Open-minded
Geeky/Nerdy
Enjoys all types of music
Likes to cuddle
Night Owl


----------



## Perfectionist

-Accepts the fact that I am a huge geeky dork who doesn't party or drink or socialize much
-Sarcastic and makes me laugh
-Manorexic
-Polite and thoughtful
-Patient and supportive
-Atheist
-Not aggressive and can control their temper


----------



## Rasputin_1

Personality- Positive attitude, supportive, empathetic, relaxed. 
Physical - 5'2-5'4. Curves but NOT FAT. Latina. More cute then hot. Nice Smile. 

Oh wait I had that and threw it away.......... *sigh*


----------



## Georgina 22

Blue/green eyes, Blonde or dark hair. 
I have a soft spot for long hair on a guy and I even like some guys with dreadlocks LOL or short curlish typed hair. (Like those hot surfer guys you sometimes see on beaches 
Quirky
Someone who is a christian or if he isn't who will still respect my faith
Someone who can make me laugh 
Someone who will respect I am shy and don't talk much
Romantic, likes cuddles, strong, tidy
Smart but not too full of himself
I don't mind if we don't have the same hobbies, but who knows his hobbies could interest me and make me take up that hobby then
Someone who likes watching films


----------



## Dub16




----------



## caflme

A certain guy that I've gotten to know very well online... but will most likely never get to meet. It always works that way... perfect guy = no contact rule. Wouldn't ever trade knowing him though.


----------



## Dub16

caflme said:


> A certain guy that I've gotten to know very well online... but will most likely never get to meet. It always works that way... perfect guy = no contact rule. Wouldn't ever trade knowing him though.


And i love you too Betsy!! :b


----------



## caflme

:b you crazy... but yeah... luv ya too babe .... lol.


----------



## percyblueraincoat

*hmm*

My ideal woman.

She's passionate about something. Her job, her hobby....

She's intelligent.

She's got a good to great personality.

This may be a bit cliche but to be perfectly honest, I don't really care about the looks part. That one fluctuates so much anyway that defining it would be silly.

Other things that help but aren't essential include:

She has an Irish accent.
She has a Welsh accent.
She has a good sense of humour.
We have the odd thing in common.
She's creative in some way (I have dated a lot of singers, songwriters, artists etc)


----------



## RyanAdams

Perfectionist said:


> -Accepts the fact that I am a huge geeky dork who doesn't party or drink


I would also like to find a woman who could accept this about me. At least the fact that I don't drink. But I'm still not convinced this fact isn't working against me.



Perfectionist said:


> -Accepts the fact that I am a huge geeky dork who doesn't party or drink or socialize much
> -Sarcastic and makes me laugh
> -Manorexic
> -Polite and thoughtful
> -Patient and supportive
> -Atheist
> -Not aggressive and can control their temper


Wow, I've been labeled as all of those things by other friends. Especially sarcastic (thanks to House, M.D.) and manorexic.


----------



## thesilenthunter90

meh, I have not given much thought to this but........my ideal girl would be...

open minded
funny
not judgemental
open to travel and not be tied down
not be a religous fanatic
would have a **** the world attitude

^^yeah I have not really thought about it lol

it does not matter anyway. Its never her thats the problem, its always me.


----------



## SAgirl

I could never live up to anyone's expectations so I have stopped looking ideally or otherwise.

- owns a bike bought from a department store (no brand name)
- loves the outdoors 
- is affectionate
- still lives at home with his mom and dad
- still has future dreams and goals
- lives in Ontario
- is straight edge
- likes puppies and babies though never wants to have either of his own
- dreams of going to the Vans Warped Tour 
- knows how to cook


----------



## thesilenthunter90

SAgirl said:


> I could never live up to anyone's expectations so I have stopped looking ideally or otherwise.


i am sure this is not true. you may be suprised some day. i hoope you are


----------



## power2theweak

caflme said:


> A certain guy that I've gotten to know very well online... but will most likely never get to meet. It always works that way... perfect guy = no contact rule. Wouldn't ever trade knowing him though.


Do I know this guy???


----------



## power2theweak

dub16 said:


> and i love you too betsy!! :d:b





caflme said:


> :b you crazy... But yeah... Luv ya too babe .... Lol.


rotflol


----------



## mcmuffinme

Sabreth said:


> My perfect girl:
> 
> Has the ability to find humor in anything
> Cynical
> Sarcastic
> Open-minded
> Geeky/Nerdy
> Enjoys all types of music
> Likes to cuddle
> Night Owl


That's SO me- right down to the night owl part. In fact, I was thinking about
how nice it would be to find a guy that had my sleeping habits, because I've always
had friends that were morning people and that has always sucked 



> Originally Posted by *mcmuffinme*
> _My ideal guy would be (in no particular order):
> 
> - Attractive (according to my standards, which differ from that of the media)
> - Intelligent
> - Kind
> - Funny
> - Introverted, but more outgoing than myself
> - Hopefully open-minded to attempting to share our interests
> 
> Those are really the big things I look for in a guy _
> You've just described me! May I have your number?


I'm cautious about online relationships, but it'd be cool if you PM'd me and we chatted from time to time.


----------



## melissa75

The "perfect" guy for me is:

-funny
-intelligent
-"gets" my sarcasm and likes it
-outdoorsy
-loves dogs
-passionate about life
-ambitious
-loves to travel
-loves American Football (big plus if he loves the Cowboys...ha!)
-open-minded

Add that he is in good, physical shape, and that would be the "perfect" guy. Clearly, I don't expect to ever find the perfect guy.


----------



## LostPancake

Likes to cuddle, and purrs a lot


----------



## matty

LostPancake said:


> Likes to cuddle, and purrs a lot


Wish my perfect girl was a cat.


----------



## matty

caflme said:


> A certain guy that I've gotten to know very well online... but will most likely never get to meet. It always works that way... perfect guy = no contact rule. Wouldn't ever trade knowing him though.


 

always the way


----------



## bsd3355

I'd love to have a girl who we can laugh together with a lot and we are both attracted ot each other


----------



## odd_one_out

Doesn't exist for me because I'm sure I'm not meant for such things. Even the one who died was not the perfect person because we were never meant to be together.


----------



## SusanStorm

I'm not sure because it depends on the guy.
But I really like dark hair and nice eyes.I always look at the eyes,hard to describe it,but I know it when I see it.A great smile.
I usually am attracted to men with a rough exterior,with a beard and not exactly picture perfect.
I really like long hair,the longer the better:mushy,but not a requirement because I've seen attractive men with short hair,shoulder length and bald too.
When it comes to the body I like guys in various sizes,skinny,average,chubby,but usually not too athletic or overweight.
Then again what do I know,one day a guy who I didn't think I'd be attracted to might just be it.


-I like shy guys or I mean I don't like the ones who talk to much.
-Funny and can make me laugh.
-Who can be childish,but also serious.
-Who's also a friend so that we can hang out together.
-Independent.
-Kind.
-Has to like music.
-Must like to cuddle.
-Intelligent.
-open-minded.
-Likes animals.
-Likes travelling.
-Likes food.
-Non-religious.
-Likes tall girls 
-Knows how to communicate with me.
-If he could cook something else than a frozen pizza I'd be very impressed :b

I don't expect a guy to have all of this,but some of it is of importance.


----------



## Rixy

May or may not happen, but I'm pretty damn young so I'm not that focused on finding the perfect girl yet :b

Ah, we'll give it a whirl anyway:

-Open minded
-Geeky 
-Creative
-"Cutesy" and affectionate
-Passionate
-Sense of humour
-Goofy yet serious at the same time
-Willing to accept my introverted behaviour
-Differences - Someone I can learn from and experience new things with
-Someone I'm sexually attracted to, but that usually depends on the personality first 

A feel a little bit fussy for putting down so many things but this is for a perfect other which is quite unlikely :b


----------



## shadowmask

- A great ***.
- A smile that lights up the room.
- Preferably blond (doesn't really matter though).
- Between 5'0"-5'5".
- Strong sense of morality and a commitment to honesty.
- Compassionate, sentimental, romantic, cries easily and maybe a little emo.
- Modest, but not a prude by any means.
- Naturally curious, open minded and willing to embrace alternative viewpoints.


----------



## LostPancake

matty said:


> Wish my perfect girl was a cat.


Me too, but I've filled out a thread like this before, and my perfect girl did not magically appear, so I'm protesting.

I don't think she actually exists anyway, except in my imagination - there are too many differences between men and women and their experiences, and the only way I've ever gotten attached to anyone is if I can really relate to them. And some of that is based on projecting things onto them that aren't really there.

So, I'm screwed, unless doing therapy helps me in being able to relate to a broader range of people.


----------



## Popezilla

I really hope I can find someone who exceeds my expectations one day, though I'll probably have to start talking to girls before that happens.

- Must be open-minded 
- Understands and enjoys a dry sense of humor (hate people who take sarcasm seriously and think I'm the dumb one)
- Can participate in intelligent discussions with her own ideas (non regurgitated info)
- Self driven bettering of herself
- Can handle silence (some people just can't stfu)
- Doesn't have to force her religious views down my throat (or doesn't have them)
- Is comfortable in her own skin, or smart enough to realize when she's not
- Loves non mainstream music and can see the beauty in all sorts of genres
- Somewhere between 4'8" and 6'2"
- Loves to learn or will at least listen to me ramble when I learn new things
- At least smokes herb
- Has a pretty face and I find her attractive
- Will wander aimlessly with me in this never ending journey of self discovery


----------



## low

Nice
genuine
reasonably smart
similar interests
reasonably attractive
fit
healthy
smells amazing
monogamous
hates clubbing
hates dancing
not too fussy wanting to go out all of the time / homebody
high sex drive
low energy vibe
Megan Fox
caucasian
employed / looking / studying - not just not wanting to do something
Kaley Cuoco
loves dogs
hates cats
as needy as me or 'loves cuddles'
nice voice, like a really soft spoken scottish, Irish or Swedish accent.
Nice chebbs
drives, because I don't
cooks, or prefers a stable diet of cereal and toast
athiest or at least none religious
parents think I'm the best thing since the wheel
nerdy
not a man and has never been one
knows nothing of witchcraft
does not have piercings below the neck
Is not covered in tattoo's
does not txt spk or 133t 5p34k if she sends me a text
not a man-soul devouring harpy
not a chav


----------



## low

Dub16 said:


>


Or that.


----------



## thatoddquietgirl

Sabreth said:


> My perfect girl:
> 
> Has the ability to find humor in anything
> Cynical
> Sarcastic
> Open-minded
> Geeky/Nerdy
> Enjoys all types of music
> Likes to cuddle
> Night Owl


a guy who likes cuddling?:O call me, hahah


----------



## BetaBoy90

thatoddquietgirl said:


> a guy who likes cuddling?:O call me, hahah


I don't know why most guys wouldn't, as long as she isn't a squirmer it sounds quite pleasant.


----------



## lonelygirl88

BetaBoy90 said:


> I don't know why most guys wouldn't, as long as she isn't a squirmer it sounds quite pleasant.


Insensitive ones, or those that have difficulty showing or feeling emotion.


----------



## thatoddquietgirl

BetaBoy90 said:


> I don't know why most guys wouldn't, as long as she isn't a squirmer it sounds quite pleasant.


lol you'd be surprised how many wouldn't. none of the bfs i ever had liked to


----------



## lonelygirl88

CrashMedicate said:


> - Has completely different interests than I do, because it's great when you and your partner introduce each other to new things.


that's so true.


----------



## seastar

I have found him but it's a secret.


----------



## pita

Awesome.


----------



## lonelygirl88

Someone who will give me piggy back rides lol.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Rosie O'Donnell look alike with the personality of Paris Hilton and the ambitiousness of a homeless man


----------



## WalkingOnEggShells

- Looks decent (model looks are NOT a requirement, but I won't date a 200 pounder, or someone who doesn't shower)

- and absolutely no bull****.


----------



## Emanresu

SAgirl said:


> I could never live up to anyone's expectations so I have stopped looking ideally or otherwise.
> 
> - owns a bike bought from a department store (no brand name)
> - loves the outdoors
> - is affectionate
> - still lives at home with his mom and dad
> - still has future dreams and goals
> - lives in Ontario
> - is straight edge
> - likes puppies and babies though never wants to have either of his own
> - dreams of going to the Vans Warped Tour
> - knows how to cook


Your perfect male still lives with his parents?


----------



## izzy

I feel so weird. I don't care much for cuddling.


----------



## JayDontCareEh

:stu


----------



## Sabreth

thatoddquietgirl said:


> a guy who likes cuddling?:O call me, hahah


Heh. Is it really that unusual?

There is a certain feeling that comes from cuddling that I can't quite explain. It is different than the feeling I get from anything else (sex, kissing, etc).

Kind of a euphoric -just being close to that other person- type thing.


----------



## Red Sun

Somebody cool yet not a conceited *****. Likes me. Dark hair. Loves music. No fat chicks. Think that's it. Said person doesn't exist though as far as I know.


----------



## imt

Athletic
Artistic
Kinky
Open-minded
Physically fit (coco-cola frame is a bonus)
Intelligent
Flexible
Friendly
Easy-going

Neither of these traits make it or break it for me, except for intelligence. I'd date a girl, only if she has a combination of at least three of these traits. I'm reasonable.


----------



## james25

Attractive
Intelligent
Enjoys sex with me
Wants to raise children
Wealthy
Faithful
Cheerful
Fun to be around


----------



## Bon

Would be Don and Lonleyguy:afr


----------



## JohnMartson

-artistic
-decent looking
-not a phony
-kind and caring
-likes to relax
-loves movies
-doesnt judge
-likes pop or rap
-smart 
-very very chill
-wont change me

that girl would be perfect


----------



## mezzoforte

JohnMartson said:


> -artistic
> -decent looking
> -not a phony
> -kind and caring
> -likes to relax
> -loves movies
> -doesnt judge
> -likes pop or rap
> -smart
> -very very chill
> -wont change me
> 
> that girl would be perfect


Sounds like me, lol.
But it should be easy to find a girl like that.


----------



## mezzoforte

I haven't posted what my PERFECT partner would be like. Hmm.
-Intelligent
-Loves Japan
-Very sexual haha 
-Not too outgoing
-Likes fast food
-Likes traveling/exploring

Oh, and this is a little random, but videos like *this* make me so jealous. ><;


----------



## Emanresu

- Honest
- Caring
- Active
- Likes Sports
- Can Cook
- < 5'11"
- Isn't Smothering


----------



## mezzoforte

Emanresu said:


> - Honest
> - Caring
> - Active
> - Likes Sports
> - Can Cook
> - < 5'11"
> - Isn't Smothering


I actually want a smothering guy, lol.


----------



## papaSmurf

lonelygirl88 said:


> Someone who will give me piggy back rides lol.


Oh man, me too. Some day I will find a 6'5 hill woman to whisk me off my feet.


----------



## JohnMartson

lol i agree
also i would prefer a simple girl as compared to one that is like obsessed with make up etc


----------



## pilot84

A *good* man.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

- affectionate
- cutesy / bubbly personality
- not obsessed with going out all the time
- someone who understands me and my thinking (important)
- who likes to cuddle 
- enjoys the simple things
- silly / goofy


----------



## serendipitydodo

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> - affectionate
> - cutesy / bubbly personality
> - not obsessed with going out all the time
> - someone who understands me and my thinking (important)
> - who likes to cuddle
> - enjoys the simple things
> - silly / goofy


Hehe, this sounds like my ideal guy!

Someone who...

has a good, warm and loving heart
loves to cuddle
is honest, genuine and trustworthy
loves a good giggle
is daft and playful
loves/appreciates music, nature and animals
is kind, considerate and understanding
is sweet and gentle
is a little bit shy
doesn't really drink/go out to get hammered
finds happiness and contentment in simple things
isn't afraid to be different - doesn't follow the crowd just to fit in
is adventurous and a little bit daring

Eek, that's a lot. I'm quite a dreamer.


----------



## foodie

-main thing is comfort level 

other stuff

-FUNNY!! not worried abt making an *** out themselves and are up for anything at any given mommnet i could wake up at like 5am and be like get ur *** up lets go do something hahha lol
-i guess somewhat attractive 
-nice body in my eyes..i kinda like not scranny guys..i rather some fat hahah lol a nice body is cool too but men with a damn nice body intimidate me at first they just do but yeah that would be ok main thing like i said is comfort level
-i DOnt like tall guys I just dont i feel intimidated i just do not to tall not to short is good
-i have a perference with race but im willing to date any race
-tough subject for me but i kinda want someone who is ok with my family situation them having a close knit family might not work out..im guessing this but who knows maybe be the complet opposite...just put this here because it absolutle bothers me...
-yes an age prefernce but i dont know what should be my limit...i dont want someone at least right now with a ton of life experiences and such because we wouldnt meesh...maybe ill be willing to date someone older if i had more life experiences and i was more mature...but at this point im just not ready to date someone old maybe in the future though...
-money isnt a problem with me at all im not a gold digger..all i like is ambition thats it...but i really wish the person would have a car(even better if a nice car (im just saying lol) and a job 
-same interest of cousre...i dont like the saying opposites attract i just dont...
-dresses well...i kinda like the preppy look idk i just do lol...or the chill look but it has to be right lol...i dont like the thuggish look at all gross sry..im into wha guys wear idk i just am hahha lol...
-i dont like someone who is all abt there looks like damn...im a girl and im not that into myself...but dont be too NOT into ur looks keep urself up well...
-someone thats ok with me being the way i am...ok with me being quiet at times..ok with me being wild and out of chracter at times, (there goes the spilt personality thingy), and who knows and is ok with with my SA...
-o yeah another main thing is...A SHY GUY...i dont think i like any other guy but the shy ones...the shy but confident ones...and the shy shyones are cute too..

so yeah main things are they have to make me feel comfotable and someone who is shy and excepting of me...

-


----------



## foodie

pilot84 said:


> A *good* man.


 lol i like this quote


----------



## mezzoforte

Mr Self Destruct said:


> * *Likes to Cuddle*
> * Nice
> * Funny
> * Open Minded
> * Alright with the fact that I'm a huge nerd
> * Likes anime (or at least doesn't me watching it)


That's meee :b


----------



## freakzilla

mezzoforte said:


> I haven't posted what my PERFECT partner would be like. Hmm.
> -Intelligent - *I'd like to think so, have a lot of interest in science*:boogie
> -Loves Japan - *yay! I'm kinda into anime and manga. Would love to visit.*
> -Very sexual haha  - *more perverted than sexual maybe, but its better than nothing right? right?*
> -Not too outgoing - *yup, a bit eccentric but definitely not outgoing
> * -Likes fast food - *Everybody loves fast food lol*
> -Likes traveling/exploring - *yay yay yay yay, I want to travel around the entire Universe*
> 
> Oh, and this is a little random, but videos like *this* make me so jealous. ><;


@youtube mee too 

But my face would probably scare you :troll


----------



## Adorkable

-Smart but not condescending
-*Must* be geeky
-Likes gaming with me
-Competitive
-Still likes watching cartoons
-Into watching hockey; preferably a fan of a rival team (I live for banter)
-*Must* not care about being different from the herd, doesn't follow, and thinks for himself
-Funny/silly/immature sense of humour
-Finds me attractive
-Finds a way to get me out of my shell a little
-able to put up with my nighttime beatings while I'm asleep... and when I'm awake(by which I mean BDSM):um


----------



## james25

triptothebrain said:


> Sounds like you're talking to me. In that case.. hello


me too, except for the last two

er, well the penultimate one for sure, and the last one = no data.


----------



## freakzilla

Adorkable said:


> -Smart but not condescending
> -*Must* be geeky
> -Likes gaming with me
> -Competitive
> -Still likes watching cartoons
> -Into watching hockey; preferably a fan of a rival team (I live for banter)
> -*Must* not care about being different from the herd, doesn't follow, and thinks for himself
> -Funny/silly/immature sense of humour
> -Finds me attractive
> -Finds a way to get me out of my shell a little
> -able to put up with my nighttime beatings while I'm asleep... and when I'm awake(by which I mean BDSM):um


Except for hockey, that's me :boogie, but the bdsm hmmmm... I can get close but bdsm isn't my thing.


----------



## notyourstar

This will probably sound super picky, but remember the thread title does say _perfect_. By no means are all of these a requirement. Really only stuff regarding sense of humor is absolutely necessary.

- Gets my sarcasm and knows not to take it personally
- Has a similar sense of humor.
- Has compatible taste in music and movies
- Likes The Simpsons, but not Family Guy
- Scrawny, but with some lean muscles
- Wears glasses, but still looks cute without them.
- Dark hair, a little shaggy but not too long.
- Great smile
- Kind of an indie kid when it comes to style, but not too much of a hipster. 
- Smart, can be a history nerd with me.
- Passionate about something
- Musician, or at least creative in some way
- Fan of the San Francisco Giants (or at least not of the Dodgers)
- Straight-edge, but not preachy about it
- Vegetarian, " "
- Liberal
- Not religious
- If we're really talking perfect, a British accent would be nice 
- Doesn't use "gay" as an insult
- Gets along with my friends
- Stands up for me, as I have a tendency to be a doormat
- Outgoing and talkative
- Compassionate


----------



## james25

I've never seen a girl list "scrawny" as a trait she considers ideal. Awesome.


----------



## Paper Samurai

notyourstar said:


> This will probably sound super picky, but remember the thread title does say _perfect_. By no means are all of these a requirement. Really only stuff regarding sense of humor is absolutely necessary.
> 
> - Gets my sarcasm and knows not to take it personally
> - Has a similar sense of humor.
> - Has compatible taste in music and movies
> - Likes The Simpsons, but not Family Guy
> - Scrawny, but with some lean muscles
> - Wears glasses, but still looks cute without them.
> - Dark hair, a little shaggy but not too long.
> - Great smile
> - Kind of an indie kid when it comes to style, but not too much of a hipster.
> - Smart, can be a history nerd with me.
> - Passionate about something
> - Musician, or at least creative in some way
> - Fan of the San Francisco Giants (or at least not of the Dodgers)
> - Straight-edge, but not preachy about it
> - Vegetarian, " "
> - Liberal
> - Not religious
> - If we're really talking perfect, a British accent would be nice
> - Doesn't use "gay" as an insult
> - Gets along with my friends
> - Stands up for me, as I have a tendency to be a doormat
> - Outgoing and talkative
> - Compassionate


Why hullo thar  I think I'm all those things and that incl. the British accent heh.


----------



## notyourstar

james25 said:


> I've never seen a girl list "scrawny" as a trait she considers ideal. Awesome.


Haha yeah, I'm a little odd. Too many muscles freak me out. I remember last year I saw this skinny kid I had a crush on go into the gym, I was so sad.


----------



## Freiheit

Someone honest and sincere who will accept me for who I am.


----------



## layitontheline

Intelligent
Reserved
Loner, very few other friends if any
Laid-back and easy-going
Critical and sarcastic
Challenges me and isn't afraid to argue or state opinion
Prefers video games and walks over partying or crap like that
Sense of humour but not too goofy or class-clown type
Not religious
Likes sports 
Adventurous
Cares about the environment and animals
Enjoys cuddling and being close
Smiles
Very loyal and kind
Scrawny and skinny
Pale
Doesn't care how he dresses or spend much time grooming himself


----------



## Ambivert

layitontheline said:


> Intelligent
> Reserved
> Loner, very few other friends if any
> Laid-back and easy-going
> Critical and sarcastic
> Challenges me and isn't afraid to argue or state opinion
> Prefers video games and walks over partying or crap like that
> Sense of humour but not too goofy or class-clown type
> Not religious
> Likes sports
> Adventurous
> Cares about the environment and animals
> Enjoys cuddling and being close
> Smiles
> Very loyal and kind
> Scrawny and skinny
> Pale
> Doesn't care how he dresses or spend much time grooming himself


What the....this sounds like me 

Many of these qualities would probably be opposite of what most women typically look for on mainstream dating sites, I think? well if so it's good news for me lol. Let's hope this is a new trend :eyes


----------



## Xeros

Is it wrong to want a girl who has no friends? Would make me explaining the fact that I have none a whole lot easier.


Honestly, I want a best friend who wants to do damn near everything with me and just happens to be a girl.


----------



## Sabreth

Adorkable said:


> -Smart but not condescending
> -*Must* be geeky
> -Likes gaming with me
> -Into watching hockey; preferably a fan of a rival team (I live for banter)





layitontheline said:


> Prefers video games and walks over partying or crap like that
> Likes sports


Amazing. Women who are both gamers -and- sports fans.

Maybe the perfect girl is out there after all.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Xeros said:


> Is it wrong to want a girl who has no friends? Would make me explaining the fact that I have none a whole lot easier.
> 
> Honestly, I want a best friend who wants to do damn near everything with me and just happens to be a girl.


Nah man, I think that's pretty cool, as long as she isn't the clingy kind, but just someone who generally appreciates the company of another, I believe there is a difference.


----------



## lonelygirl88

BetaBoy90 said:


> Nah man, I think that's pretty cool, as long as she isn't the clingy kind, but just someone who generally appreciates the company of another, I believe there is a difference.


yup- there is.


----------



## BetaBoy90

lonelygirl88 said:


> yup- there is.


Thx for clearing that up genius :roll


----------



## lonelygirl88

BetaBoy90 said:


> Thx for clearing that up genius :roll


lol. i was just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Timeofallout

Classic style of beauty (does not have to wear makeup to be ravishing), intelligent, able to hold and contribute to deep conversational theories.

She has to know what she wants in a brood spectrum, yet embraces spontaneous behavior. Oddly enough someone who can relate to my years of narcotic abuse. 

Somewhat goofy, loves to laugh, and is more out going than I' am  
Good sense of fashion for social event's. 

Love for music, and has a knowledge of how to play at least one instrument. 

Of course finding someone like this is going to be a challenge; but I've got time on my side. All of this is quickly placed so please ignore the random order of everything above lol!


----------



## doggster

The magical combination of beauty + low self esteem. I fantasize over shy girls


----------



## Toad Licker

No such thing as perfect but she'd have freckles and a nice smile for starters.


----------



## UltraShy

I'm a [noun I'm not allowed to disclose] seeking a girl who's a [noun I'm again not allowed to disclose].

That's all I can say due to mod(s) who believe SAS's clear policy against bias and discrimination does not apply to those who are members of my minority group.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Hmmmm, I don't really know if there is a girl out there who fits into my ideal girl fantasy anymore. I may just wait it out until the Japanese perfect one of them robot girlfriend thingies.


----------



## UltraShy

BetaBoy90 said:


> I may just wait it out until the Japanese perfect one of them robot girlfriend thingies.


By the time such technology is perfected, you'll likely need Viagra for hot & dirty robo lovin'.:lol


----------



## odd_one_out

odd_one_out said:


> Even the one who died was not the perfect person because we were never meant to be together.


On second thought, that is, for that reason, the perfect person.


----------



## HipHopHead

hmm if i was to say PERFECT
decent looking (im not trying to sound shallow, but being attracted to a girl to me is important)
confident
can cook better than my mom ( my mom is a chef )
good in bed ( lol im just being honest)
caring
open minded
rational
in shape
if she liked rap as much as i did i would melt on spot.
non judgemental
trustworthy
fun


to sum it up... a real person


----------



## Crystalline

HipHopHead said:


> can cook better than my mom ( my mom is a chef )


Tough one


----------



## Crystalline

Reasonably fit/athletic and attractive (should be mutual attraction, he should be as into me as I'm into him), tall
Intelligent, mature, relaxed, great sense of humour
Strong, of good moral character
Loyal, trustworthy, and kind. Knows humility
Well-read, appreciates art and culture, likes travel or is open to it, open-minded, appreciates all the things life has to offer
Indulges my hobbies and takes an active interest in them, if we don't share them. Likes to cook or open to trying new things
Imaginative, good in bed, open-minded
Has a set of ideals and values that mesh with mine, doesn't push his onto others
Reasonable, non-clingy, non-controlling, allows me my leisure time. Bit of possessiveness is fine if he doesn't go over the top with it
Has a cat or dog or just likes pets
Well-adjusted and independent, but shows me that he likes to spend time with me
Appreciative
Hardworking, pulls his own weight, industrious but allows himself time to enjoy himself.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I would like to go out with a girl who could be deemed a genius by Stephen Hawking, I'd honestly like to see how much a fool of myself I'd make and if she was actually interested in me or was just humouring me with a quarter of her brain power while solving complex problems when my back is turned from her.


----------



## leonardess

the guy I'm seeing. for now.


----------



## mind_games

BetaBoy90 said:


> I would like to go out with a girl who could be deemed a genius by Stephen Hawking, I'd honestly like to see how much a fool of myself I'd make and if she was actually interested in me or was just *humouring me with a quarter of her brain power while solving complex problems when my back is turned from he*r.


:lol


----------



## caflme

leonardess said:


> the guy I'm seeing. for now.


EEEEEEeeeeeeeee..... YOU'RE BACK!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!! I've missed you....


----------



## leonardess

^ ditto!


----------



## theCARS1979

I like a light complextion on girls, same race as me which is white , I also like them 8 , 10, 12 some years younger then I am. If we re compatible I think its just a number really. I love mesmerizing eyes and dont mind glasses either. id love a girl in glasses too.
I love a great smile, I love a great personality, but not to be to outspoken and put others down and not to outgoing, but I dont care how short or tall they are as long its well proportioned and Im attracted to them physically. I like nice eyes and lips and I always loved past shoulder length hair. Also that likes to wear leather pants or skirts. I need someone who likes to have fun and likes going to beaches amusement parks. I like someone who likes restaurants and pubs. I d like also someone to share some of the same interests. also would want them to be down to earth.

Steve


----------



## Misanthropic

physical
---------

smooth, dark brown skin

black hair (I like dreadlocks on women)

looks athletic/healthy (not muscular though)



personality
-----------

empathetic

humble

a (non-crude/malicious) sense of humour

intelligent, has academic interests

artistic (writer, painter, poet, etc.)

vegan/pro-animal rights

interested in sci-fi/fantasy literature and African studies


----------



## Haydsmom2007

Not annoying and acts like she's entitled to things, not clingy, no DRAMA, dark hair, curvy, nice butt (round and has a nice lift to it lol), small-medium sized boobs (b cup), mid to late twenties, somewhat modest about how she dresses.. 

---sorry I have a boyfriend now and I'm just not interested at all in other men, so I thought I would describe my perfect female lol. not that I would date anyone or anything, just for fun.


----------



## stranger25

some of the things I'd look for from the girl I'd like to meet

-faithful/understanding/not overly-shallow
-sense of humour/nice/positive attitude when needed
-similar interests/music/horror/movies/loves family/likes animals/somewhat intelligent
-goals/secure/can be independent/open minded/not afraid to show feelings
-likes to spend alone time with me when needed
-can get into deep conversations when needed
-christian (or maybe not?)
-likes the outdoors/country setting/travelling
-tall or only a tiny bit shorter than me
-long hair
-skinny/slim
-same race as me (white)
-shy like me but not mute
-strong silent type?
-likes to laugh

tall girls with glasses are cool too


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

There's no 'preferences' when it comes to how the ladies look to me. I don't discriminate (lol).

I guess it just comes down to how well we get along.


----------



## SlightlyJaded

Oh, I've had a lot of time to think about this, lol.

He'd be sweet and easy-going but not lazy or irresponsible. He'd share my faith, laugh a lot and be easy to talk to and a good listener. He'd be real with me and would love me for exactly who I am. He'd be adventurous and love being outside and enjoying all the simple pleasures. He'd have to love music, watching movies and playing video games or I'd drive the poor man crazy. I'd want him to have kind of a childlike quality...someone who could stop my cynicism in it's tracks.


----------



## GnR

A girl who is willing to allow somewhere in the neighbourhood of 6-18 months for me to stop being shy around her . And nice eyes. And no idiot's please.


----------



## LostPancake

Someone with as much baggage as me. 

No wait, it would never work - one of us would get better before the other one, or get more attached than the other one, and it would end up being too painful. Unless we somehow coordinated our timelines for progress. Hah. 

Argh. Come on therapy, I'm getting old.


----------



## tigerlilly

my boyfriend 

okay SPECIFICALLY...
on the outside: solid build (preferably because of muscle, not fat lol), beautiful eyes, long hair (shoulder-length or so), not too pale but also not too tanned, wears lots of band t-shirts and ratty jeans.
on the inside: sensitive but not OVERsensitive, intelligent, perceptive, open-minded, creative, understanding, gentle.


----------



## theCARS1979

I had just been totally unlucky in looking for the right one though and feel deprived. I hope to find the right one someday soon.
Steve


----------



## penguin runner

Kristen Bell. She is adorable. Love her interviews on Craig Ferguson. 

Barring getting Kristen Bell (stupid Dax Shepard -even if he is awesome himself - ruining my chances... cuz I defs had a chance ). 
I'd hope for someone who is:
-any height
-any hair colour
-athletic (I'd like someone who'd be able to go for runs with or pass a soccer ball around with)
-not judgmental 
-opinionated (willing to stick by what they believe in but not so stubborn as to not listen to new ideas)
-likes sarcasm (or at least is willing to listen to my constant sarcastic remarks)
-enjoys and will not get tired of "The Simpsons" or "Arrested Development" (Also liking "Phineas and Ferb" on the Family Channel/Disney is also a plus)
-easy going (not super materialistic and likes the small things in life...)
- MUST LIKE THE OUTDOORS!!!
- also must love animals!!! dogs especially.
-being a vegetarian would be a plus (but like others have said not a holier than thou vegetarian)
-religious views are not really important as long as they aren't super against others views.
-willing to put up with my quiet attitude for a few months til I can open up (whether they are normally outgoing or not is irrelevant)
-HUMBLE!! that's probably my biggest turn on/go to personality trait.


----------



## WakaxWaka

Um....


Nice.

Sweet.

Funny.

Understands me.

Healthy weight.

Nice hair.

Smiles  

Has the same taste In music.

That's all I can think of atm.


----------



## notyourstar

penguin runner said:


> Kristen Bell. She is adorable. Love her interviews on Craig Ferguson.


I have the hugest girl crush on Kristen Bell. Veronica Mars is one of my all time favorite TV shows. Speaking of which, you seem to have good taste in TV shows. I always push for Phineas and Ferb when I'm babysitting, so much better than everything else the kids seem to watch. I think it's obvious I watch Arrested Development, and I wrote a research paper on The Simpsons in 11th grade, haha.


----------



## ravenzthirdeye

I been thinking about this alot.
Well first all i would like her to not lie to me
And not be a phony,
I would hope she would be lovely dovey towards me and would want
Affection to.
Maybe touchy feely with me.
She have to love to cuddle with me.
She doesn't have to have everything in common with me.
It be cool if we can introduce each other to new things.
But having things in common with be awesome to!
She would have to get and appreciate my sense of humor cause it can be very morbid and vulgar.
But she would also know im a very caring and sweet man!

umm she would be my best friend also. we would alway encourage each other and be there for each other.

Of course i would have to be attractive to her in my eyes.

I mean call me crazy but i still do believe in all those things that can make a relationship work
IDK im i wrong to want all that????


----------



## JTS4549

Someone I could share everything with.
Smart
Good at communicating
Honest
Positive
Encouraging

Thats all I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## MaddyRose

In general I want a guy that's easy to talk to and accepts me for who I am, but I really like these:

-I don't really have a physical type (I'm like 5'1 so most likely they'll be taller than me, lol) but they should be in alright shape. It shows you take care of yourself.
-They don't have to talk all the time. They can enjoy a companionable silence and not have to blabber on about nothing.
-Not straight edge. I like to experiment a bit and it would be awesome if they did that with me, or at least didn't disapprove.
-They encourage me to get out of the house haha, but is a homebody mainly like me.
-Must love music, movies and reading.
-Has a silly or sarcastic sense of humor.
-Is humble and kind.
-Isn't afraid to try new things with me or travel.


----------



## FoxyJava

-has super powers
-Must be exactly 5'6'' & 7/8th'' 
-Owns a Neo Geo

Thats about it.

Oh and likes to do yoga

Now thats a honey.


----------



## silentcliche

Smart
Funny
Silly most of the time
Serious when it's required

That's it.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I've answered this thread like 3 times, so here goes another one. I guess I feel if I answer enough a girl like this will come around and sweep my 6"2 frame off of its feet...

- Laughs at me and my jokes, and likes to play along with them
- Open minded and accepting of all peoples
- Introverted and shy, doesn't need to be partying every weekend, preferably never partying at all
- Reads and watches movies, these take up alot of my time, so if I can't fit her in she can just join me instead 
- Not needy, but just enjoys my company
- Loves conversing on a large variety of topics, and can have deep discussions about life and feelings


----------



## tea111red

ideal guy in general:
-short dark hair (some blonds are attractive too)
-light eyes
-long eyebrows, but not a unibrow
-pale or just not too tan/orange
-angular face
-lean, but doesn't have to be too muscular
-over 5'10"
-introverted
-accomplished or has goals in life
-wears neutral colored clothes
-well groomed
-facial hair or not....it depends
-nice and has manners
-doesn't use excessive profanity
-has a conscience
-smart

http://www.amoeba.com/dynamic-images/blog/Brad/bauhaus2.jpg .........peter murphy's face there.


----------



## Typical Guy

- a girl-next-door type
- cute, but not hot
- brunette
- sweet
- kind
- understanding
- not too large
- not too tall
- loves to talk
- enjoys doing things together


----------



## ravenzthirdeye

Adorkable said:


> -Smart but not condescending
> -*Must* be geeky
> -Likes gaming with me
> -Competitive
> -Still likes watching cartoons
> -Into watching hockey; preferably a fan of a rival team (I live for banter)
> -*Must* not care about being different from the herd, doesn't follow, and thinks for himself
> -Funny/silly/immature sense of humour
> -Finds me attractive
> -Finds a way to get me out of my shell a little
> -able to put up with my nighttime beatings while I'm asleep... and when I'm awake(by which I mean BDSM):um


My god i would love to find a girl i can game with, then cuddle with after


----------



## actionman

Imperfect in many ways.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf

I like a woman who looks trendy but really is not. Does a lot of yoga and smokes lots of pot. Smart but not too smart, hot and skinny in a healthy way with nice curves. Likes to eat really good food. Enjoys going out to concerts rather than clubs.


----------



## jim_morrison

Hmm..well for starters someone who can actually stand to be around me.:b

But in seriousness I would say the following qualities are important;
*a caring/altruistic personality
*laid back and easy to get along with
*shorter than me
*straight edge
*dark (brunette or black) hair

That's about all I can think of to be honest.


----------



## estse

marshmallows


----------



## herb the dolphin

Mercurochrome said:


> marshmallows


campfire


----------



## stephmae

Hmm...

-old enough to grow facial hair (this doesn't include women)
-cuddly
-really goofy and doesn't take my sarcasm literally
-will go work out with me every once in awhile
-cuddly
-laid back
-kind and polite to other people; not an arrogant d-bag
-cuddly
-intelligent


----------



## UltraShy

silentcliche said:


> Smart
> Funny
> Silly most of the time
> Serious when it's required
> 
> That's it.


Those sound like the standard clichés of personal ads though. Please don't take that as an insult as I only mean it to be an observation.

I've seen so many personal ads over the last 15+ years that all ask for the same things and really had to wonder what the other option was.

Lots of people ask for someone who's smart & funny. Why? Aren't these generally accepted as desirable traits? After all, have you ever seen any ad that requested a partner who was stupid and totally lacking any sense of humor?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I don't feel like going into deep description.

Someone who is kind and respects me and with whom I can joke around and play with. A really good friend.


----------



## BetaBoy90

- Nice calf muscles
- Strong Jaw-line
- No stretch marks
- Good hip to waist ratio
- Firm breasts, no augmentations performed
- Enjoys German cinema
- Is interested in facism
- Thinks Hitler eich de best


----------



## strawberryjulius

Or in other words a copy of myself.:b


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

strawberryjulius said:


> Or in other words a copy of myself.:b


Cute! The attitude too?


----------



## strawberryjulius

^Of course.


----------



## danberado

I don't think I have the necessary exposure with the opposite gender to be able to state what the perfect match would be. I suspect the unexpected traits of a person could just as easily usurp my current criteria.


----------



## mcmuffinme

1. someone I was attracted to
2. someone I respected
3. someone that puts me at ease, socially

Those are the top three things I look for...it's hard to find those three things


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

danberado said:


> I suspect the unexpected traits of a person could just as easily usurp my current criteria.


 :yes They really do. It's good to keep that criteria loose, IMO.


----------



## sacred

-short
-weak and really skinny with a hint of curves
-extremely analytical
-a light touch of dry humor
-the word feminism doesn't comprehend
-no right brained creativity..art.. poetry..music..spirituality..religion
-very honest and straight forward
-isnt too sensitive


----------



## SAgirl

Emanresu said:


> Your perfect male still lives with his parents?


It's someone very specific. He knows who he is.


----------



## Absurd

Well, things that I would definitely want in my soul mate:

-Compassionate
-Pensive/Thoughtful
-Joyful (but not blindly optimistic either)
-Witty
-Someday wants children
-Willing to cope with me

Things that I would like in my soulmate, but probably not going to happen, not required, or the standards continually change:

-Hot, right now meaning slim to skinny physique, nice curves, beautiful hair
-Not taller than me
-Undergoing as an ambitious profession as I am


----------



## Amanda123

-Really tall
-Skinny
-Blue eyes.
-Scruffy dark hair.
-Outdoorsy.
-Compassionate.
-Intelligent.
-Good taste in music.
-Laid back
-Humourous.
-Introverted and sensitive. 

etc..etc..etc.


----------



## estse

-walks on water
-burps in tunes
-fades into obscurity
-lactates on command
-follows online gaming
-has been to mars
-eats pastrami for breakfast
-wallows in the moods of others
-gives birth to fungi
-wears sandals to funerals
-ruminates in intuition
-blathers nonsense comely
-jury duty on sundays


----------



## jlotz123

-natural hair color
-doesn't wear much makeup, if any at all
-is nice
-an indoor person
-is not that social
-doesn't demand perfect relationships
-Likes to take things slow
-Likes video games
-Speaks her mind


----------



## Deathinmusic

Someone who:
- Trusts me fully and who I can fully trust, isn't paranoid or overly jealous
- Makes me feel at ease and is at ease around me
- Is caring, nice and introverted, and NOT loud
- Has a quirky sense of humor, similar to mine
- Is inquisitive and open-minded, and not judgmental or bigoted
- Isn't very unstable
- Isn't arrogant or aggressive
- Doesn't smoke at all and doesn't drink too much
- Appreciates my personality and blunt honesty and openness. Never tries to change me fundamentally, but accepts me for who I am.
- Isn't overly secretive, enjoys showing how she feels about me and isn't afraid of letting the world know as well
- Speaks my language, that is, someone who understands me and who I understand
- Encourages and activates me to do more things, both with her and on my own
- Goes with me to places, helps me be more social and helps me understand aspects of social interaction that I have trouble with. Is patient with me if I don't understand something. (I'm very likely an aspie)
- Enjoys spending quiet evenings with just the two of us, doesn't go partying all the time
- Takes a genuine interest in who I am and what I do (like my music, my interest in skepticism and looking for the truth etc.)
- Is creative, maybe a musician herself
- Is willing to discuss things openly, especially when there is trouble, doesn't pack it in and doesn't shut me out
- Supports and comforts me when I am having difficulty with something or am feeling down, allows me to do the same
- Is very attractive (to me, doesn't mean that she has to conform to the typical standard of beauty), dresses nicely and has a beautiful voice
- Is shorter than me
- Is passionate - in her interests, in our love for each other, in sex
- Is somewhat romantic
- Likes to give and receive lots of affection (to and from ME that is lol)
- Has liberal social values, is certainly not a prude but also not overly promiscuous
- Isn't overly emotional and is able to think rationally, is intelligent, has a firm grasp on reality
- Doesn't believe in absurd old myths and superstitions, certainly not literally (things like creationism, astrology, ghosts etc.)
- Doesn't have a problem with me watching porn sometimes, in fact watches it herself sometimes lol (also with me)

Is that enough? lol
Sadly, I don't think she exists, not for me anyway. Luckily I don't need "perfect", "good" will do fine, so there might still be some hope.


----------



## euphoria

Mentally ill enough to not care about my almost total lack of emotion and frequent acting rather than being, along with all my other mental difficulties. Fat chance of that, unless I start hanging out in mental institutions.
 Hate to say it, but attractiveness is a must. Maybe that makes me shallow, maybe it's because I've never really connected with any girls deep enough to look beyond the surface, I dunno.
 Not religious (or at least willing to put up with my stubborn atheism).
 Open-minded, not judgemental / morally self-righteous, not "straight edge".
Empathetic.
Finds me attractive (which apparently I'm not, if I'm to believe the response I got when I posted my pic on another forum, although it's full of weirdos and trolls so hmm).
Good sense of right and wrong.
Not narcissistic, isn't obsessed with fads, haircuts and stupid fashion accessories that people will laugh at 30 years from now, just like the mullet. Doesn't want to mould me into some sort of metrosexual style, is satisfied with the natural look.
Okay with my dry, sarcastic, self-deprecating, oft-offensive sense of humour / defence mechanisms to avoid being in the moment.
Likes interesting TV/film, doesn't force me to watch romance movies.
Likes music that isn't generic rock / pop, is at least willing to tolerate my odd, abstract musical interests.
Intelligent, at least moderately.
Down-to-earth and not too serious, willing to take the piss out of life, not looking for the idyllic, gushy, made-in-Hollywood type of romance.
Puts me at ease, doesn't feel really awkward dealing with my silent nature and total lack of relationship skills.
Interested in philosophy (although I don't really know that much about it myself) , not aghast at my nihilism and belief in determinism.
Isn't turned off my my increasingly large porn collection, but rather is... turned on!
Not averse to loners that sometimes get quite disconnected and egocentric but try not to.
Doesn't expect Russel Brand-like sexual prowess.
Is like-minded and on the same wavelength as me.
Not self-absorbed.
Isn't bothered that I can't dance at all, or at best, I dance very, very white-ly.
Can't really think of any more, may continue when less stoned.

Haha. Hard to believe anyone on the planet would meet those criteria.


----------



## Equisgurl

This is actually kind of fun, but I'd say some things on my list would be:

1) Intelligence/Intellect- I love smart guys who constantly mentally challenge me, so that person can be both my best friend as well as mentor. 
2)Modesty- this is a big one, one of the biggest turn offs is cocky, self absorbed individuals, with little regard for others. I want someone who is grounded yet able to be spontaneous and occasionally dress up and go out to a nice dinner. 
3) Empathy- this sort of ties in with modesty, someone who cares about the welfare of others and makes sacrifices to better someone elses life without asking for anything in return. 
4) Must love animals- nuff said, no hunters (just flower gatherers). 
5) Must have an appreciation for arts/music, bonus if he plays piano. 
6) Has to love outdoors and not mind getting little messy in the process (spider webs are just one of many of natures gifts. )
7) it would be nice if he's christian, but I'm not a religious zealot, nor would I ever try to convert someone to christianity, but he should be open minded and respect my beliefs. 
8) Obvious things, loyalty, good morals, trustworthyness. 
9) College degree preffered, but not required, but should have a stable job. 

Physically:

1) At least 6' tall, in decent shape, and must care what he puts into his body. I seem to be more attracted to guys with dark scruffy hair, Bonus: kind, soulful eyes. ( it sounds like I'm describing my perfect dog at this point :teeth )

thats all I can think of at the moment, but I'm sure theres more.


----------



## calichick

6'5", ambitious, mysterious, and that's all folks.


----------



## fonso

nerd. 
gets me without having to explain anything.
my size.


----------



## AnAngelsLove

Someone who is honest,understanding,silly,easy going, tough,active,dorky. A tall/big tan guy. Impossible to find. I just described someone I really like tough. It didnt workout.


----------



## strawberryjulius

euphoria said:


> Mentally ill enough to not care about my almost total lack of emotion and frequent acting rather than being, along with all my other mental difficulties. Fat chance of that, unless I start hanging out in mental institutions.
> Hate to say it, but attractiveness is a must. Maybe that makes me shallow, maybe it's because I've never really connected with any girls deep enough to look beyond the surface, I dunno.
> Not religious (or at least willing to put up with my stubborn atheism).
> Open-minded, not judgemental / morally self-righteous, not "straight edge".
> Empathetic.
> Finds me attractive (which apparently I'm not, if I'm to believe the response I got when I posted my pic on another forum, although it's full of weirdos and trolls so hmm).
> Good sense of right and wrong.
> Not narcissistic, isn't obsessed with fads, haircuts and stupid fashion accessories that people will laugh at 30 years from now, just like the mullet. Doesn't want to mould me into some sort of metrosexual style, is satisfied with the natural look.
> Okay with my dry, sarcastic, self-deprecating, oft-offensive sense of humour / defence mechanisms to avoid being in the moment.
> Likes interesting TV/film, doesn't force me to watch romance movies.
> Likes music that isn't generic rock / pop, is at least willing to tolerate my odd, abstract musical interests.
> Intelligent, at least moderately.
> Down-to-earth and not too serious, willing to take the piss out of life, not looking for the idyllic, gushy, made-in-Hollywood type of romance.
> Puts me at ease, doesn't feel really awkward dealing with my silent nature and total lack of relationship skills.
> Interested in philosophy (although I don't really know that much about it myself) , not aghast at my nihilism and belief in determinism.
> Isn't turned off my my increasingly large porn collection, but rather is... turned on!
> Not averse to loners that sometimes get quite disconnected and egocentric but try not to.
> Doesn't expect Russel Brand-like sexual prowess.
> Is like-minded and on the same wavelength as me.
> Not self-absorbed.
> Isn't bothered that I can't dance at all, or at best, I dance very, very white-ly.
> Can't really think of any more, may continue when less stoned.
> 
> Haha. Hard to believe anyone on the planet would meet those criteria.


I'm afraid you lost me at porn. :stu


----------



## matty

is imperfect in all the right ways.


----------



## strawberryjulius

^ You lost me at imperfect...


----------



## SOME

I don't wanna say much. I don't wanna jenks it.

All I want is a girl with faded red hair with some freckles and I'm happy.


----------



## sociallyretarded

-is talented in some area of the arts 
-knows how to dress himself well
-has a sarcastic sense of humor
-smart, can have discussions with me about various topics
-has similar music/literature tastes as me

Guys who fit the requirements should message me, LOL!


----------



## whiterabbit

Must be in or out of work
Must be laid-back to the point of laziness
Must have a minimum of 3-5 fetishes 
Must be at least a little bit of a ****



Notes:

Asterisked word begins with 'c'
Second requirement down doesn't really matter


Edit: Obviously, by "a minimum of 3-5 fetishes" I mean "a minimum of 3 fetishes". I could have just quietly corrected this, but I thought I'd highlight my stupidity in the hopes of preventing further lapses.

Extra requirement:
Must be ready to cut me down with brutally scathing insults every time I exhibit stupidity. I really need someone like this is my life. Doing it by myself all the time is too much of a workload.


93rd edit: I might kill myself when I've finished messing with this post, in which case I guess I'd just want a necromancer.

94th edit: Necrophiliac. I'm hanging the noose now.


----------



## Lasair

Someone who understands that I can wake up in the middle of the night and need to sleep on the other side of the bed.

Someone who...

-Is career driven but can step away from work at the end of the day
-I can share common interest with as well as be introduced to others by them
-Understands that I need alone time 
-I feel comfortable to talk about deep stuff with as well as being able to act like a child with 
-Dresses well and looks after his appearance 
-To be able to sit and cuddle with for hours
- Is open minded
-Enjoys the simple things in life
-Understands I have difficulties


----------



## its_Rob

My perfect woman would be

- between 5'4" and 5'7"
- thin but looks athletic
- cute face with nice smile
- introverted but not afraid of people
- likes time together and apart
- a big video game nerd like me
- enjoys my odd sense of humor
- loves animals
- be willing to do something adventurous
- educated
- has an irish or british accent
- can cook well
- we click and get along great

If I ever met a woman who had most or all of these traits I would ask her to marry me. Forget dating and all that. Just go straight to marriage and live happily ever after. A man can dream right


----------



## Arkturus

Smart, introverted, independent, creative, not fat, shared interests, doesn't want kids, curious


----------



## rawrguy

A girl that is gorgeous from the inside out.


----------



## benyamin

physically:
-i want her to be 5'0-5'4 (i love short girls their so cuteeeeee).

-blue eyes(because i dont know they are just pretty).
small-average breasts just not too big i hate big huge breasts.

-red(no not ginger) hair or this violent hair(i dont how how its called its this violent redish hair that i saw some girls dye or brown or black actually i dont care its just that that this violent redish hair looks cool.

-straight hair or wavy(although i prefer straight much more)

-shoulder lengh hair with some cool emo/scene haircut(i dont like i too long hair).

-glasses can be cute 

-cute youngish face(i love cutness more then sexyness)

-not fat. 

personalty

-open minded to new stuff and ideas(i just hate those closed mind girls that find everything boring like those girls who think this and that is boring without even doing it or seeing it)

-random crazy sense of humor,i just love girls with this cool potheadish sense of humor with dark jokes and random **** jokes and sarcastic humor ya know like with you best friends jokes,with some itellectual base(some smart jokes to)

-into animes video games(always a good thing but thats just a bonus that every guy wants)

-loving and caring but not to mushy mushy.

-into rock and metal

-balance between emotion and logic a too emotional girl is realy realy hard to handle specialy when everything offendes her.

-down to earth girl 

-not one of those zack effron,justio bevier,johnes brotheres,twlight,roberts patison obessed fangirls(and yes the last girl i was dating was one and she was almost 17

-appericate what you do for her(found to many girls that whatever you do they dont give a crap)

-creative and random

-not into smoking or drinking atlist not every secondo this i am unsure because alot of girls of my description might smoke and drink alot hahahaha so i am not sure.

- be kind and understanding

-not a partie hard girl i dont hate parties and stuff but i just dont like them.

-adventures

and thats my perfection.


----------



## Lumi

OK.. but I write this up just because HE is going to read my list and will marry me right after that :haha

He makes me laugh.. His replies are the ones I could not make up them from myself... Make my brains dance, sweety! :boogieKind like an angel, really extreamely kind and sensitive. Loves dogs and train them by positive methods (yes, I am serious, that is an huge issue!!!), asexual, lot of hair for me..

"My hair is yours" are his words for me :heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart I really love him already :yes


----------



## odd_one_out

Answer is distance. I love my one more than life. Even more because this person died.


----------



## kosherpiggy

funny
good-looking
high cheekbones, hipbones & collarbones are always a plus
really skinny. the only man i like with huge muscles is marky mark<3
intelligent
talented
artistic
creative
must be kinky/sexual ;]
similar interests as mine
VERY open-minded
i'm a sucker for sideburns especially if the dude's got a similar bone structure like James Dean mmmm.


----------



## KittyGirl

You know... I had to think about this for a long time.
Since I've only ever been interested in one person- and I'm too hurt and afraid to even think about dating ever again; it's kinda hard to imagine a person who you would want to be with again.
Some people might just say 'the opposite of my ex', but he had some ideal qualities. In the end, he just chose to be immature.

My prefect guy:
_-a similar sense of humor to mine, so that he will laugh at my stupid jokes (dry, sarcastic, sick)
-is passionate for *something* be it his job, his hobby
-is soft spoken and mature
-knows what integrity is and can say he HAS it
-likes children, wants children eventually
-is honest; even if to no one else but me
-is creative (likes art or music or videogames...or movies)
-has confidence in himself but is humble
-has a job. Just a job, any job. Fry cooker at McDonalds or CEO of a company, I don't really care as long as he's not loafing around all the time
-is NOT a work-a-holic (I dealt with that once and will not put up with that **** ever again)
-enjoys food. Likes to eat or cook or eatANDcook (I love to cook and would like to have someone around who actually likes to eat and try new things)
-is somewhat laid back, can go with the flow and does not think that money is all that matters
-is kind and accepting and NOT racist. I cannot stand racism in any shape or form, it just makes me feel sick.
-Has a voice that is pleasant to my ears. < okay... the last one sounds weird but sound is important to me... he doesn't need to be able to sing me love ballads or anything -__- he would just have a voice that I could distinguish as his, among hundreds and thousands of other voices, and that I like.
*
EDIT: also... he should like cats- or not mind them... because I have one.*

Physically, I don't really know what I like or dislike-- 
Anywhere between my height and the ceiling, tall I guess.
Nice bone structure...?
Facial hair? Able to GROW facial hair? XD ...stubbles?
Medium build, probably... normal looking guy- some pudge is fine. Everyone has pudge
No dirt under his fingernails. lol And CUT yer damn toenails!
Likes to smile- even if his teeth aren't perfect._

I would date a guy who's a year younger than me-- but not much more... and up to 8/10 years older than me.
My 'soul mate' is 8 years older than me according to my chinese zodiac.
XD

I assume I'd be sexually attracted to him right away is he's 'my perfect guy'- but... other than the one guy I've been with- I haven't felt any sexual attraction/physical attraction to anyone, ever.
Oh well... you're welcome to try, perfect guy!


----------



## Cerberus

My perfect girl:

- doesn't need to be around me, but rather wants to be around me because she enjoys my company. In other words, she's not clingy or needy.
- honest and sincere
- would be satisfied with a lifestyle of very few possessions. She wouldn't need more and more material possessions to fill the emotional hole inside her.
- doesn't confuse personal growth and happiness with being career driven and needing lots of nice stuff
- takes care of her, or at least seeks to improve, her physical and mental health. 
- seeks to understand various viewpoints and won't be offended when I try on varying world views. She wouldn't stagnate in some set of beliefs for life, but rather would continually be re evaluating her beliefs.
- isn't so concerned with what other people think. She doesn't need to wear make up or spend hours dressing up. She wouldn't feel the need to change her personality completely just because some perceived important person is visiting or whatever. 
- isn't the partying type. She likes to read, discuss ideas, watch movies, play video games, and enjoy a weekend of self contemplation.
- isn't concerned with what celebrities are doing. 
- physically active and willing to try new things.
- physically attractive in my eyes. 
- refrains from judging others for the most part. she wouldn't feel the need to gossip and constantly cut other people down.
- have an appreciation for the unique and weird
- doesn't feel the need to keep up with the joneses


I fear I will never meet a girl who is even close to being like this. If I did, she would probably be taken or as stand offish as me.


----------

